# Guadalupe Island - Diving With Great Whites



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Hope no one is offended because this was first posted on "General Scuba Chat." I thought it might be of interest to those who don't check that area.




After four decades of underwater photography there’s not much left to photograph on a coral reef. Still, it has never lost it’s excitement. Chris, my 26 yr. old son, suggested trying something different and something that’s on every list of the world’s top ten dives – diving with great white sharks. So, we boarded the 135 ft. Nautilus Belle Amie in Ensenada, Mexico for the 22 hr. and 250 mile trip to Guadalupe Island, a volcanic island that rises 4260 ft. straight out of the Pacific Ocean. It looks like Skull Island in “King Kong.” Every year at this time Guadalupe Island plays host to the world’s largest congregation of great whites. The great whites come to feed on the sea lions and we came to photograph the great whites. The great whites we saw were all between 12 and 18 feet. It was the dive trip of a lifetime.



We had the good fortune to dive with Geri Murphy a famous underwater photographer who has over 100 covers of Skin Diver magazine and is in the Scuba Diving Hall of Fame. She is in the photo with Chris and me 


The stills attached are all from one 3 minute clip and I took over 300 clips. Editing it all will take a few weeks and then the video should be posted to Youtube.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow!Dang!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Crazy! You can see in the perspective of the photos how big those sharks really are. You entire body would fit in them in one big bite, no problem. Post the video when you get it! Were you putting bait in the water to get them near the cages?


----------

